
How Much Linux Is in Android? - nreece
http://www.wiseandroid.com/NewsItem.aspx?category=News&path=November&itemid=19
======
joeycfan
A lot, I hope.

Why did they even bother? Just port OpenBSD or somesuch to the hardware.

